

How can I overcome “years of experience” requirements when applying? (2012) - gedrap
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/1478/how-can-i-overcome-years-of-experience-requirements-when-applying-to-positions

======
jaawn
There are a lot of really good answers at this link, but they all seem to be
lengthy versions of "You can't, but..." With a little bit of knowledge about
how HR departments work, it seems clear that years-of-experience is currently
a "hard" filter.

Though, there is one consideration I didn't see mentioned. I applied for a
position "above my head" straight out of college, and the hiring manager had
HR change the position to entry level to match my experience. So, while you
cannot compensate for lacking experience, you can still apply for positions
near your level. You should expect to be filtered out, but you'll be
reconsidered if there are not enough applicants which meet the initial search
criteria.

